# Wechselnde Startseite



## shaolinmaster (23. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute

Wie kann ich erreichen das mein reload meiner Page jedesmal eine Andere Startseite angezeigt wird. Das kann zufällig oder sequentiell sein. Geht das irgendwie mit Java?

Thomas


----------



## Dunsti (23. Oktober 2001)

hmm ... mit Java geht das sicher auch irgendwie, aber am einfachsten wäre sowas mit ASP, PHP oder Perl (also Serverseitig) zu lösen.

Mit JavaScript ginge das auch.

Der Vorteil der Serverseitigen Variante ist der, daß der Server die Auswertung macht, und "sofort" die Zufallsseite an den Browser schickt.
Bei JavaScript (was ja im Browser abläuft) müsstest Du zuerst eine Seite schicken, die dann die Zufallsauswahl im Browser macht, und die dann die entsprechende Seite vom Server anfordert.

Also kurz gesagt: es geht mit fast allen Scriptsprachen, aber mit der einen etwas eleganter als mit der anderen. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

wenn dein server halt kein php unterstützt, dann nimm einfach die meta-url-funktion (such hier einfach im forum), dei einfach aus nem js-array zufallsmäßig eine url lädt


----------

